# Christmas lights in Malaga?



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Looking to take the kids some where to see some crimbo lights this year. Anybody recommend anywhere or been to Malaga or Granada don't mind going further afield but these are closest.

D


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The lights and Christmas tree in Malaga are always excellent and well worth a trip. The kids will love it and the tree is huge adorned with lights and hundreds of poinsettias. Well thats what it usually has. There will also be many of the living statues around and most of the shops are festooned with colourful decorations and lights.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

DROOBY said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Looking to take the kids some where to see some crimbo lights this year. Anybody recommend anywhere or been to Malaga or Granada don't mind going further afield but these are closest.
> 
> D


I'd second what Thrax said.... Malaga lights are beautiful


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Lovely sounds ideal . Be booking a hotel shortly maybe head down a few days before crimbo for a couple of nights.

Cheers

D


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Malaga lights are brilliant !!!!!a must is also the Belen cant remember which building its in but its just off the park by the port and cathedral. There also lots of stalls selling Christmas bits


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

stevelin said:


> Malaga lights are brilliant !!!!!a must is also the Belen cant remember which building its in but its just off the park by the port and cathedral. There also lots of stalls selling Christmas bits


The belen is in the ayuntamiento. We also love the malaga lights and go every year with the kids. Feels really christmassy too.


----------

